# Грыжа 15 мм, спондилез, спондилоартроз



## Bual (29 Сен 2020)

Добрый день!

Меня зовут Александр! Мне 40 лет. Рост 175 вес 88

Проблемы со спиной у меня около 10 лет. Раз в год/два бывали обострения которые легко снимались уколами мовалиса. В январе покатался на тюбинге и прихватило уже конкретно. Невролог направил на МРТ, выписал кучу уколов и лекарств. Пролечился стало полегче.
       Результаты МРТ выдали такое заключение: Дегенеративно-дистрофические изменения поясничного отдела позвоночника. Грыжа межпозвонкового диска L5-S1. Признаки спондилеза, спондилоартроза. Дегенеративные изменения тел позвонков. Сужение межпозвонковых отверстий L5-S1.
    Нейрохирург сразу сказал, что мне поможет только операция, начал проходить обследования к операции и тут грянул короновирус, плановые операции приостановили. Собственно за этот период я начал читать информацию и засомневался, а поможет ли?
   Боли со стороны спины в данный момент не беспокоят. Но меня очень сильно беспокоят боли в ребрах с левой стороны спереди, боли постоянные рапирающего характера, от этих болей у меня  сильно поднимается давление. Принимаю сирдалуд но помогает не особо. Нимесил и прочие НПВП не помогают.

    Могут ли эти боли быть от грыжи? И поможет ли мне операция?

МРТ


----------



## La murr (29 Сен 2020)

@Bual, Александр, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Bual (29 Сен 2020)

Снимки     https://yadi.sk/d/K_bDR554re7SsA?w=1


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Сен 2020)

> ....Но меня очень сильно беспокоят боли в ребрах с левой стороны спереди, боли постоянные распирающего характера, от этих болей у меня сильно поднимается давление.


- От этого операция точно не поможет. Если болят ребра, то это грудной отдел, а где обследование грудного отдела?
Описание жалоб сейчас и диагноза который был выставлен врачами- не соответствуют.
Опишите, что и как болит на сегодня.
Сделайте фото и нарисуйте на фото место, которое болит.
Подавите на это место, при давлении боль усиливается?
СОЭ, СРБ?


----------



## Bual (29 Сен 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, болит здесь. При нажатии скорее дискомфорт чем боль. Ребра визуально припухшие. Соэ в норме. Срб не сдавал. УЗИ внутренних органов в норме.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Окт 2020)

Перихондрит.
УЗИ можно сделать


----------



## Bual (1 Окт 2020)

Спасибо. Сделаю. 
Ещё вопрос. Как оцениваете состояние моей грыжи и позвоночника в целом? И как долго можно оттягивать операцию?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Окт 2020)

По описанию, как у многих. Вы поставьте диск для скачивания и просмотра, можно точнее описать.
Но ребра точно болят не от грыжи в пояснице.


----------



## Bual (1 Окт 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ... Вы поставьте диск для скачивания.


Не совсем понятно как это сделать


----------



## La murr (1 Окт 2020)

@Bual, Александр, при загрузке снимков попробуйте воспользоваться этими рекомендациями, пожалуйста -
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23773/post-406438


----------



## Bual (1 Окт 2020)

1


----------



## Bual (1 Окт 2020)

32


----------



## Bual (1 Окт 2020)

48


----------



## Bual (1 Окт 2020)

64


----------



## Bual (1 Окт 2020)

80


----------



## Bual (1 Окт 2020)

80


----------



## Bual (1 Окт 2020)

La murr написал(а):


> @Bual, Александр, при загрузке снимков попробуйте воспользоваться этими рекомендациями, пожалуйста -
> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23773/post-406438


спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Окт 2020)

Грыжа есть. Большая.
Болит нога, слабость есть?


----------



## Bual (1 Окт 2020)

Нога не болит, слабости нет. Есть легкое онемение наружной стороны бедра на левой ноге.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Окт 2020)

Готовы делать операцию для устранения легкого онемения наружной стороны бедра на левой ноге с учетом того,что грыжа 5-1 позвонка скорее всего не может дать онемение в этой зоне.
Почитайте про нейропатия бокового кожного нерва бедра.


----------



## Bual (13 Окт 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Перихондрит.
> УЗИ можно сделать


Узи ребер не делают. Рентген, кт?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Окт 2020)

Bual написал(а):


> Узи ребер не делают. Рентген, кт?


Не умеют?
Можно и рентген, и КТ, но тогда проще пропальпировать.


----------



## Bual (19 Окт 2020)

Сделал рентген.


----------



## Bual (21 Окт 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не умеют?


Видимо не умеют. На рентгене что нибудь видно?

@Доктор Ступин будьте добры, посмотрите снимки пожалуйста.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Окт 2020)

Косвенный признаки артроза. Теперь давим пальцем на сустав, и если больно, то мы правы.


----------



## Bual (21 Окт 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Косвенный признаки артроза. ...


А это точно мне ответ?)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Окт 2020)

Конечно. Признаки артроза ребернопозвонкового и реберногрудинного. 
А делали зачем?


----------



## Bual (21 Окт 2020)

Постоянный болевой синдром в рёбрах спереди слева


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Окт 2020)

Правильно.
Это место на снимке рентгена не посмотреть. Да и обрезано оно.
Уж тогда надо было делать снимок больного места, в костном режиме, с увеличением!

Какой город? Не верю что нет УЗИ, чтобы посмотреть перихондрит.
Вообще-то полстраны ставят этот диагноз и без УЗИ. У травматолога были?


----------



## Bual (22 Окт 2020)

г. Артем. Нужного участка нет на рентгене, потому что там где делали рентген не смогли разобрать почерк врача 🤣 в направлении. И сказали мне об этом уже после, и заверив меня что там всё видно. У травматолога ещё не был.

Вот такое заключение пишет рентгенолог


----------

